# Buffalo NO.15 Drill press restore



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

I inherited my grand dads drill press.  I was a rust bucket that was in my dads shed for 30 or 40 years.  It was covered in dirt and rat crap....  
I took her apart and sandblasted what I could and then painted it.   Bearings were good so I didn't replace any the motor worked fine.  I did change the start stop switch to a new style however.   I have uploaded some before and after photos.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 1, 2021)

Very good


----------



## brino (Feb 1, 2021)

Wow!

Excellent first post.

Welcome to the group!

-brino

EDIT: also great new colour......


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello and welcome  

That's a beautiful little drill press that will do some serious work, just right for a hobby machine shop. Always nice to keep something like that in the family too, grandad would be proud.

John


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

brino said:


> Wow!
> 
> Excellent first post.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> That's a beautiful little drill press that will do some serious work, just right for a hobby machine shop. Always nice to keep something like that in the family too, grandad would be proud.
> 
> John


Yep there was no way I was going to let this thing go out to pasture.


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Very good


Thanks


----------



## Boswell (Feb 1, 2021)

Very Nice work and welcome to the forum


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> That's a beautiful little drill press that will do some serious work, just right for a hobby machine shop. Always nice to keep something like that in the family too, grandad would be proud.
> 
> John


Thanks...  My dad would have liked it as well.  Wish I would have restored it sooner.


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

Boswell said:


> Very Nice work and welcome to the forum


Thanks


Boswell said:


> Very Nice work and welcome to the forum


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

Boswell said:


> Very Nice work and welcome to the forum


Thanks


----------



## Danow (Feb 1, 2021)

brino said:


> Wow!
> 
> Excellent first post.
> 
> ...


I picked the color because it is the color of my sons car ( Colbalt Blue Colbalt)  I was going to paint it the original gray but now I really like the cobalt blue and I plan on using it on my other restores.


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 1, 2021)

Danow said:


> Thanks...  My dad would have liked it as well.  Wish I would have restored it sooner.


Every time I walk into my shop my dad is right there with me....


----------



## hman (Feb 2, 2021)

I agree ... it's a great color (as well as a great looking restoration).


----------



## Danow (Feb 3, 2021)

hman said:


> I agree ... it's a great color (as well as a great looking restoration).


thanks.  I picked it because I am giving it to my son and he has a colbalt blue chevy colbalt.  I didn't want to paint it dark gray which was the original color.


----------



## NC Rick (Feb 3, 2021)

Super nice job!  Love seeing the old machine back in action.

any details on the manufacture dates?


----------



## Danow (Feb 3, 2021)

NC Rick said:


> Super nice job!  Love seeing the old machine back in action.
> 
> any details on the manufacture dates?


I will have to see if I can find any info on it.


----------



## NC Rick (Feb 3, 2021)

That would be cool.  I like when my tools have a story.  I’m a little goofy with tools.  Their history is kind of an emotional attachment for me.  I have a ratchet I found in around 1960 when collecting car parts with my dad at a big wrecking yard in Illinois.  I remember the day clearly every time I use it.

I rebuilt a drill press similar to yours and it is from 1937 +/- about a year.  Someone here had a period correct motor and switch I was able to acquire.  It works fantastically.  I hope your son really enjoys it!


----------

